# New Toshiba ACPI/BIOS (toshiba console) Module

## rmh3093

I have been getting sick of the current features for toshiba acpi, im about to rework the toshiba support in the kernel, there is support in the kernel to let userspace utilities configure toshiba features so why not just build them into the kernel

the first thing I have done so far is increase the amount of fan speeds, currently the only option is setting force_on to 1 but that set the fan speen to about 1/4 of what its capable and its the only option, I have t now so that you can set to any falue between 0 and 255

im gonna try and port all the features of toshset to be inclueded into the kernel, please let me know if there are any feature requests or problems with your current setups

----------

## recoil80

I have some problems during reboot on my Toshiba A50-522

When I reboot from linux the notebook freezes, I have to pull out the plug to restart it. 

Before I updated the kernel (I use 2.6.10 at the moment) the notebook was able to reboot but if I tried to start windows it froze in the middle of the windows boot procedure. I was ableto start linux after a reboot, not windows.

No problems for the shutdown.

Maybe the issue is about the BIOS, what do you think?

----------

## forceflow2

I'd like if there was the ability to change the LCD brightness (not just shutting the backlight off) on notebooks such as the Tecra S1. The toshutils doesn't support this currently, and it is one of the biggest problems. And, as stated by you, the fan speed problem really annoys me, that would be a huge plus too.

----------

## rmh3093

if everyone could post a dump of their dsdt table that would help out great

----------

## recoil80

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> if everyone could post a dump of their dsdt table that would help out great

 

how can I do that?

cat /proc/acpi/dsdt shows me something quite impossible to read

----------

## rmh3093

download this http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/license2.htm

cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt

iasl -d dsdt

that will give u a dsdt.dsl

----------

## recoil80

I can't get it, I just can't open the download page. I'll try again later or tomorrow

----------

## rmh3093

http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads/acpica-unix-20041203.tar.gz

----------

## forceflow2

http://people.clemson.edu/~bmcalis/gentoo/dsdt.dsl

That's for the Toshiba Tecra S1.

----------

## recoil80

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> http://www.intel.com/technology/iapc/acpi/downloads/acpica-unix-20041203.tar.gz

 

all right, it works now! my connection was poor today, I had problems with many sites...

here is my dsdt

http://utenti.lycos.it/recoil80/dsdt.dsl

----------

## forceflow2

Any progress on this?

----------

## fido

Here is one for my Toshiba m200. Is there any work still going on with this?

http://www.scs.wsu.edu/~fido/dsdt.dsl

----------

## thaswiftness

hope i did this write.

heres mine, i have a toshiba satellite 2455

http://box.thaswiftness.org/img/dsdt/dsdt.dsl

----------

## Need4Speed

So is it possible to adjust the fan speed on a toshiba m200?

Using /proc/acpi/toshiba/fan I can only turn it on/off.

----------

## fido

No, I think you can only turn it on and off. At least that is all that I have been able to do.

----------

## Noven

This still current? Heres a dsdt froma Toshiba Dynabook TX/2513

http://www.sincorp.org/dsdt.dsl

----------

